# can we talk cowboy boots



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have had a thing for western boots as long as I can remember. I love the them but I have yet to find a pair I can wear. I have a high arch and they all hurt and are almost impossible to slip my feet into because my arch gets stuck. I still keep looking but dont think I will ever find a pair I can wear


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

What about lace ups ? Once you put your jeans over them they look just like slip ons . I can't wear slip ons either since my instep is so high . I've worn lace ups all my life , love 'em ! Ariats (sp?) are my favorite


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

horsepoor21 said:


> What about lace ups ? Once you put your jeans over them they look just like slip ons . I can't wear slip ons either since my instep is so high . I've worn lace ups all my life , love 'em ! Ariats (sp?) are my favorite


 I've never seen lace up ones around here. Im gonna goggle them! Thanks


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I have the same problem. A dancing partner bought me a pair of boots made for dancing. Most comfortable boots I'd ever worn. They just didn't last long as they where made of real soft leather. Don't remember what brand they where or where she got them.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I have a fairly high arch and these are the latest purchase that fit quite well.
As you can see they are Ariat brand.
http://www.ariat.com/products_detail.aspx?pcid=11&cid=4&scid=24&pid=21&psid=1294

There are several brands that I can't even get my foot into. I think it is Dan Post boots that I also like for comfort, but I never felt that they lasted real well.


----------



## vegascowgirl (Sep 19, 2004)

You might try a packer style boot. It is a lace up, and has a riding heel rather than a roper heel. Double H, Durango, and Bullet all make a packer. Ariat, and Justin may make them as well.


----------



## greenacres (Feb 21, 2003)

I also have a high arch. I have a pair of Ariat Fat Babies and a pair of Ariat hiking boot tennis shoe things that I wear to work. I also have a pair of Justin Crepe Sole boots. They are plain and the place where I bought them stretched the leather on the arch part on top of the boot so I could slide them on and off. You might see if you can get a place to do that for you.


----------



## wewantout (Feb 7, 2007)

You can also goto the podiatrist and have custom insoles made. this way you can transfer them from shoe to shoe. It will save alot of pain.

Cheers


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't care to see anyone using fatbabies for riding but they are comfortable and incredibly fun to wear. Although I have a few pairs, they tend to be more of a fashion boot and I find them too wide to safely fit in a stirrup. You can work around that if you buy a wider stirrup. I would discourage a new rider to think very hard about buying a lace up boot because they do not release if you do get hung up. I tend to wear a justin roper style boot for riding and I also have high arches to I don't care to give them up when they are worn in. The secret to making boots fit is covering your foot with a bag, standing in a bathtub till they are saturated and then wearing till they are dry.


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

My husband and I have worn boots our whole lives, during the winter at least. I have never worn a pair that felt good until I wore them in. They always hurt me for awhile. I usually wear Justins or water proofed men's lace ups for outside messy work. I don't have high arches, so that probably is a different issue.

I never heard about the bathtub way of making them fit, but I will try it next time I buy a pair.


----------



## Topaz Farm (Jan 27, 2005)

I can't find a pair of cowboy boots to fit either, would love to have a pair. I wear the lace up boots. I friend told me before I got on my young horse to be sure and unlace my boots, just for the reason you mentioned *wr*.

There is a custom boot made boot place here in town, and I am thinking about checking into getting a pair made.




wr said:


> I don't care to see anyone using fatbabies for riding but they are comfortable and incredibly fun to wear. Although I have a few pairs, they tend to be more of a fashion boot and I find them too wide to safely fit in a stirrup. You can work around that if you buy a wider stirrup. I would discourage a new rider to think very hard about buying a lace up boot because they do not release if you do get hung up. I tend to wear a justin roper style boot for riding and I also have high arches to I don't care to give them up when they are worn in. The secret to making boots fit is covering your foot with a bag, standing in a bathtub till they are saturated and then wearing till they are dry.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

dixiegal -- don't know if you were born with high arches are if you too had parents who followed a doctors advise and had you wear corrective shoes to correct flat feet. 

I do believe I've read that it's now believed that babies out grow flat feet more often then not.

Your story reminded me that as a child I so very much wanted cowboy boots and my father saying...no way he'd spend all that money to correct my feet and he wasn't going to risk damanaging them -- I have no recall of how cowboy boots are suppose to damage a child's feet.

When I earned my own money, and went to try on cowboy boots...could not find any I could get my high arched foot into....after reading this thread I now have new places to check....55 years late but still hoping 

Marlene


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Icould never wear cowboy boots for the same reason.I went to boot store and was looking around and talked to salesman and he told me about
deerskin boots..Tried them,bought them,love them...


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I wear them everyday and rotate between black, cherry and cordovan. The last was my first pair since childhood. They have been resoled at least six times. Mine are "deer tanned" and fit well when new accept for the arch. They smart a little for a few weeks until the feet and boots get to know each other. If you want them, don't give up on them. Kinda like friends.


----------



## ricky (Jul 31, 2006)

my old granny bought a pair of dingo's about 30 years ago at a yard sale that fit me, and i have been wearing them for that long they just get better with age. when my sneakers hurt my feet after a long day i slip on my boots no s#&t.


----------



## HeatherDriskill (Jun 28, 2005)

Fat babies are great. I even ride in mine sometimes (but only on my old horse). They hold my spur just right.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Have your boots made for *you* .

The link shows that there are bootmakers all over the U.S., but to be honest, most of the best are in Texas. Having a custom-made boot is akin to wearing a tailor-made suit...once you've had a pair, ain't no goin' back...

http://www.dimlights.com/boots/custom/made4u.htm


----------



## Ohiogal (Mar 15, 2007)

Try a pair of Lucchese. I am hooked on them after buying a pair of ostrich on Ebay for $135. I have high arches and tend to roll my hooves outward when I walk. They are so comfortable and there was no "break in" period. It was immediate.


----------



## KimE (Apr 22, 2007)

I second the Lucchese, well worth the money.


----------



## Arkansasfarmgal (Oct 12, 2007)

I have wide feet so I have a horrible time finding women's boot that fit. I wear a size 6 1/2 but to get a boot wide enough, they're too long :grump: 

I have bought boy's boots in the past because they come in a D width. I have 3 pair of Fat Baby's and love them and I even ride in them but I'd rather have more of a heel for riding. 

I recently found some Ariat's(not Fat Baby's) that come in a C width but at the time couldn't afford them :Bawling: I don't remember the name but PFI has them. Maybe that's what I "need" for Christmas


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

wr said:


> I don't care to see anyone using fatbabies for riding but they are comfortable and incredibly fun to wear. Although I have a few pairs, they tend to be more of a fashion boot and I find them too wide to safely fit in a stirrup. You can work around that if you buy a wider stirrup. I would discourage a new rider to think very hard about buying a lace up boot because they do not release if you do get hung up. I tend to wear a justin roper style boot for riding and I also have high arches to I don't care to give them up when they are worn in. The secret to making boots fit is covering your foot with a bag, standing in a bathtub till they are saturated and then wearing till they are dry.



I had wondered about this, the ones I looked at online looks very wide. Thanks for the warning about the lace ups. I will try the bathtub thing. Thanks


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Jolly said:


> Have your boots made for *you* .
> 
> The link shows that there are bootmakers all over the U.S., but to be honest, most of the best are in Texas. Having a custom-made boot is akin to wearing a tailor-made suit...once you've had a pair, ain't no goin' back...
> 
> http://www.dimlights.com/boots/custom/made4u.htm


 none listed in alabama, but my mom lives in ne texas when we go next month Ill have a look around.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

MarleneS said:


> dixiegal -- don't know if you were born with high arches are if you too had parents who followed a doctors advise and had you wear corrective shoes to correct flat feet.
> 
> I do believe I've read that it's now believed that babies out grow flat feet more often then not.
> 
> ...


 I was just born with them. This thread has got my hopes up too, I wish I had kept all the ones I have bought through the years and stood in the tub with them now


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

For those of you that have Lucchese boots, I'm wondering if you found them quite narrow. We do see a limited amount of them up here but I tried a pair on or attempted to try them on and it wasn't going to happen. I do have a fairly wide foot with a high arch but can make any other brand of boot fit with a bit of effort and I swear, I had to try on a size 9 to even stand a chance of getting my foot in them and I would normally wear a 6. Perhaps they're sending the narrow rejects to Sunny Alberta?

If a person truly wants nice fitting boots (outside having them made) I do believe it's wise to go into a boot store and try on a great many boots in various shapes and styles. Most places with any amount of inventory, has a boot specialist on hand and they are specifically trained to help you achieve a good fit and can discuss the merits of shape, heel and types of leather. A dress boot is far different than a safe riding boot so it's best to know what you want them for. A good quality boot is an investment but will last a very long time. I have boots that I've had since high school and they have been resoled but are generally in great shape.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

wr said:


> I don't care to see anyone using fatbabies for riding but they are comfortable and incredibly fun to wear. Although I have a few pairs, they tend to be more of a fashion boot and I find them too wide to safely fit in a stirrup. You can work around that if you buy a wider stirrup. I would discourage a new rider to think very hard about buying a lace up boot because they do not release if you do get hung up. I tend to wear a justin roper style boot for riding and I also have high arches to I don't care to give them up when they are worn in. The secret to making boots fit is covering your foot with a bag, standing in a bathtub till they are saturated and then wearing till they are dry.


 do you fill the tub just over the foot part of the boot? Im guessing it doesnt have to be all the way up the boot,right? Also have you had any problems with blisters from the wet boots or does the bag help with that?


----------



## Rae Jean (Sep 23, 2007)

I used to wear ropers (stolen) and they were very comfy.


----------



## MTplainsman (Oct 12, 2007)

I would agree on some sort of Lace-ups such as a "packer" style. They work fine for climbing hills, in the stirrups, at work, and even light running. The key to the lace-up is it conforms snuggly to your ankle and calf, which takes less pressure of your arches when downward pressure is applied. Go ahead and add some inserts to help out too. I wear Ariat packers every day for work and clean ones for looking nice. Theres a lot of great makes out here, but the "packer" style is what I suggest. Joel


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You shouldn't get blisters because the boot will stretch while it's wet. I usually wet as much of the boot as I need to but if it's a leather that will change color, all should be wet. I've also been told that if you spray a boot with 50% alcohol & 50% water solution, they stretch quite nicely.


----------



## matt633 (Apr 11, 2007)

Marlene....It's interesting that you mention that. I was born with flat feet, and was told I wouldn't be able to walk as I got older. So, at 15, I had surgery. It was a one at a time deal, and after being on bedrest for 3 months with the first one and going through EXTREME amounts of pain...I decided not to do the 2nd! So, now I have one high arch and one flat foot. The happy ending is that I have still been able to wear most roper-style boots w/o a problem.

To the op, I haven't bought cowboy boots in awhile, but we just got DD a pair for riding. She has a really wide foot and we have a hard time fitting her. Her riding instructor recommended Ariat Probabies (they are approved for riding). She loves them. While I was there, though, I heard a lady ask the salesman if they had Roper BRAND boots....she said they were the most comfortable out there, and some of the cheapest. DD had already fallen for a pair of Ariats, so we didn't check them out, but it may be worth looking into.

Rachael


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Im just so excited!! I decided to try one more pair of boots and ordered the online this time. I couldnt wait so I had them next dayed  I got a pair of Dan Posts deerskin boots. They just got here I tried them on figuring I would try wr's water trick but they just slipped right on my foot and are very comfortable, and so darn pretty! Now can someone tell me how to make them slip proof before I kill myself,lol. Im thinking maybe scuffing the bottoms up with sand paper might help?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Watch the carpet! A couple of trips up and down the sidewalk will soon take care of that.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Walk 'em in. 

It doesn't take long....congrats on finding a pair that fits! :dance:


----------

